# Petite expérience sur la dictée vocale



## ragadomire (2 Avril 2012)

Salut tout le monde, possesseur depuis peu d'un nouvel iPad 3 ( comme ça on est sur de l'appellation ! ) je me suis livré à un petit exercice pour voir si il était possible de rédiger un article complet grâce à la dictée vocale de notre chère tablette !
Voici le lien de l'article : 

http://scene-seo.fr/rediger-un-article-wordpress-avec-la-dictee-vocal-du-nouvel-ipad/

À ma grande surprise, le résultat n'est pas si catastrophique que je l'aurais pensé... ( je parle de la précision de la dictée vocale et pas de la qualité de mon article !!! Lol )


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2012)

J'adore :



> _il est chauve_



Sinon, en effet, ce n'est pas catastrophique. Disons que pour noter des idées, structurer quelque chose à haute voix, c'est une très bonne idée.


----------



## Eden7c (6 Avril 2012)

ragadomire a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, possesseur depuis peu d'un nouvel iPad 3 ( comme ça on est sur de l'appellation ! ) je me suis livré à un petit exercice pour voir si il était possible de rédiger un article complet grâce à la dictée vocale de notre chère tablette !
> Voici le lien de l'article :
> 
> http://scene-seo.fr/rediger-un-article-wordpress-avec-la-dictee-vocal-du-nouvel-ipad/
> ...



Une question:

Tu as réeussi à dicter le tout en français?

Je n'ai pa eu un tel succès... Il faut préciser qu'étant au Québec j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un problème en mélangeant le clavier français avec QWERTY?...

Quoiqu'il en soit le problème que j'avais était l'absence d'icone micro sur le clavier à l'écran et l'absence de l'option "Dictation".

J'ai dû installer un clavier américain ce qui a fait ré-apparaître le micro au clavier...

Mais toujours pas d'option pour activer la dictation... J'ai du changer le système d'exploitation pour l'anglais.

Ça fonctionne à merveille... Mais en anglais... Je suis parfaitement bilingue... Mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir dicter dans ma propre langue?

Je vais tenter AZERTY peut-être... Et maintenant que la dictation est activée peut-être puis-je revenir au français comme langue de travail... À suivre

Denis


----------



## fyepo (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour 

Je suis hispanophone et je parle français avec accent italien ( je parle donc le fragnol), donc si je comprends bien la dictée pour moi c'est hors de question non? :rateau:
Pas: des fois même moi je ne comprends pas tout ce que dit :rateau:


----------

